# Anyone listening to dubstep?



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

I find it a relief to listen to the dubstep remixes. I think it is the only time I actually feel a bit of something. 
Anyone else listening to dubstep?


----------



## feelingunreal (Dec 29, 2010)

kikki said:


> I find it a relief to listen to the dubstep remixes. I think it is the only time I actually feel a bit of something.
> Anyone else listening to dubstep?


I find it extremely helpful to listen to music, it really gets my head in order and helps me focus, sometimes. Other times I find the repetitive beats (especially in dubstep) can cause me to feel extremely disoriented, specifically if I'm already experiencing anxiety when I start listening to it. But if it helps you then that's great


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol..I remember how dubstep like blew up where I live, my friends were all starting to dj it and I was like "what is this wonderful sound?". I like it, but sometimes it does make me feel like I'm on a bad trip, especially with "grime" dubstep, but that's what is fun about the sound, it's so heavy. I love it as a genre, it's interesting to see it infiltrate mainstream music, like techno beats have. I like electro music in general, especially trance. It's always been comforting to me, a "millenium" kid raised on techno.lol
Especially with the DR, it calms me down, and I find myself relating to the lulling monotony of it.


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Especially with the DR, it calms me down, and I find myself relating to the lulling monotony of it.


Agreed. Totally.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

kikki said:


> I find it a relief to listen to the dubstep remixes. I think it is the only time I actually feel a bit of something.
> Anyone else listening to dubstep?


Yep, the only music style I listen to actually, along with Psytrance


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Yep, the only music style I listen to actually, along with Psytrance


Psytrance? Sounds good!
Mind giving me some links?


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Yep, the only music style I listen to actually, along with Psytrance


Psytrance? Sounds good!
Mind giving me some links?


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Yep, the only music style I listen to actually, along with Psytrance


Psytrance? Sounds good!
Mind giving me some links?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

This is a band that I like that I guess you can call Shoegaze/Grime/Electronica/Dubstep lol:






Scarier video, brilliant madness:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwMc91DQXHU

My prefered video version, watch it in fullscreen and loud:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Another track (nudity): 




Another track: 




Official video for above track (nudity): 




Could not embed more video for some reason, so only links.

This is probably the only band who's sound resembles Dubstep that I know. I should look in to the genre more, Ive heard some cool stuff that is not as completely dark and twisted as Salem









http://www.vimeo.com/salem


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

voidvoid said:


> Another track (nudity):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, dude thank you, I love it!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

kikki said:


> Psytrance? Sounds good!
> Mind giving me some links?






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eCYb4JQEw8&feature=related

These for example


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eCYb4JQEw8&feature=related
> 
> These for example


That some sick shit! I love it! 
And the part starting at 3:40 one the first one was so cute!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

kikki said:


> And the part starting at 3:40 one the first one was so cute!


Hah most people say it sounds freaky


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I love dubstep, I have all his songs.


----------



## natebookd (Jan 2, 2011)

The local college radio station here has had a show since 2006ish..
I'm listening to it right now 
http://www.buffalostate.edu/wbny/programming/

I prefer older Benga tracks that still had some actual dub influence going on.
Alot of stuff I hear now just seems to try to sound intentionally annoying/extreme to some degree.


----------



## mapledelux (Feb 2, 2011)

Brando2600 said:


> I love dubstep, I have all his songs.


 bahaha nice one dude

that salem guy is killer

heres a couple suggestions






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8T8FzavGWv0&feature=related


----------

